# Propane Fireplace  problems



## whoppr (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi...

I have a Majestic (Vermont Castings) propane stove/fireplace.  I did my usual testing ahead of the colder months and have had some problems.  First the pilot would not stay lit.  I cleaned it out and seems to be working.

in order to clean the pilot, I removed the ceramic logs but placed them back.   Since then I cannot get the stove lit or it takes a several seconds with a louder than usual ignition.  I got it lit with a longer than usual and louder than usual ignition.

It has since been impossible or hard to light.  Thoughts?

It is a RFS42 TP

Thank you....


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 22, 2019)

Not too familiar with this unit, but what did you do to "clean the pilot?"


----------



## whoppr (Sep 23, 2019)

I vacuumed it.  I think the manual recommends canned air and have since bought a can, but have not had a chance to try it yet.... Having trouble having the pilot even stay lit.  when it lit, it took a few seconds and was loud and enough to shake some buildup loose.  I have to take the logs apart and clean both pilot and maybe the valve.  I am concerned if the valve is bad since it is discontinued.

Any suggestions is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 23, 2019)

Can you post a pic of the pilot assembly?


----------



## whoppr (Sep 26, 2019)

DAKSY said:


> Can you post a pic of the pilot assembly?


Yes, I will... it might be a couple of weeks as I am not at the home currently.... I will as soon as I can


----------



## Former Farmer (Sep 28, 2019)

Did you check the orifice?  May be partially plugged.  Check to make sure the pilot light and thermocouple are positioned properly.   A bad thermocouple will make a pilot light not stay lit.


----------



## jsiets (Oct 1, 2019)

do you have the Honeywell valve that has 2 thermocouples to run the valve some of those older majestic stove had that valve/ pilot assembly which if that is the case they do not make a retro fit kit that is factory approved for free standing stoves, they only approved it for use in their fireplaces.  I have had success in the past pulling the orifice out and being able to clean them up but you need to be a little bit on the careful side of things


----------

